# HealthCare issues on living in Spain



## urbanroadwarrior (Jul 14, 2010)

Good evening to everyone out there,
We are currently in the process of planning our move to Alcossebre, 30 Minutes from Castellon on the East coast between Valencia and Barcelona.
This is due to happen next March.
What I am a bit confused about is the Spanish Health System and would appreciate some help with it.
My husband will be backwards and forwards between Spain and England
I along with two children will live all the time in Spain with the children attending a local state school.
Will we need to get private medical insurance as we are not paying into the Spanish Social or is there something I may be missing that makes us covered.
I would really appreciate any advice and would also love to hear from anybody who has made this move to the same area.
Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

urbanroadwarrior said:


> Good evening to everyone out there,
> We are currently in the process of planning our move to Alcossebre, 30 Minutes from Castellon on the East coast between Valencia and Barcelona.
> This is due to happen next March.
> What I am a bit confused about is the Spanish Health System and would appreciate some help with it.
> ...


Lynn on here knows about this - I'll see if I can find her post when she went thru it all!!! But provided your husband is working in the UK and paying into the UK system (NI), then you and the children will be covered by a reciprocal agreement between the two countries - he can also claim child allowance from the UK - in his name, so if its in your name change it!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

......... This one may have some tips - but failing that, I'm sure Lynn and some of the others will be along at some point to advise

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ing-spain/78230-spanish-state-healthcare.html

Jo xxx


----------



## urbanroadwarrior (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi Jo
thanks for the quick reply, I would be great if you can let me have Lynn's post as any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks again
Nikki


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

urbanroadwarrior said:


> Hi Jo
> thanks for the quick reply, I would be great if you can let me have Lynn's post as any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks again
> Nikki


Have a look at this one http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...pain/61160-frustrations-over-new-s1-form.html

Jo xxx


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

Not on the care side, but should you ever need it, the hospital at Vinaros (nearer the catalan border) is excellent.

There are hospitals in Castellon too.

We ended up in the one in Vinaros, we took the EHIC card and a passport for proof of identity and off you go, straight in to see the consultant!

Very impressive.


----------



## urbanroadwarrior (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, I had heard the hospitals in Castellon are very good

Nikki


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi there,
This is a thread which may help you:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...pain/90908-s1-healthcare-form-dependants.html


----------

